# Do I Have DP/DR ? Anxiety ? HPPD ? Please Help



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

hello there, DP Self Help members !

i have been smoking marijuana, for about 2 months now, occasionally, and never had any problem before, but after the last time i smoked weed, which was about 4 weeks ago, i have been experiencing some strange symptoms, which has really started to scare the hell out of me, and giving me terrible anxiety.

the symptoms include :

1) increased sensitivity to light, it feels like the world around me is brighter than usual, and colours are more saturated. (especially red), every kind of artificial light is bright to me, my eyes hurt when i look at lights and sometimes i get headaches also.

2) i see after images of objects when i look at them, (mostly lights) and computer screens. lights seem to have a glow to them.

3) when i close my eyes, i see grainy & noisy vision. i also see it when i'm somewhere dark.

4) at night, i have starbursts from car headlights and street lights, (mostly lights which are bulbs). this is really bothering me much.

5) if i stare at wavy patterns for a long time (10-15 seconds) they seem to move.

6) it feels like i am able to see things very deeply and clearly, which i was not able to see before. patterns seem to be more visible and pronounced in things i look at.

7)i have a changed perception, where objects seem to be either larger or smaller and they were before. kind of like in 3D.

8)i feel incredibly lazy and always want to sleep. and i find it difficult to remember things from a few days back.

9)i have become kind of a loner, and i dont want to socialize much with people, and the world somewhat feels different to me.

these are the symptoms i can currently remember,

ive been to eye doctors, and neurologists, and they say that nothing is wrong with me, although they gave me a couple of eye drops, and clonazepam. they say that because i smoked weed, it has changed the way my brain works, and its going to take time to feel normal again.

so i want to know, if im suffering from HPPD, Depersonalization/Derealization or just anxiety ?

i would like to state that i have never done LSD, shrooms , cocaine , MDMA, Tobacco etc. (only alcohol and marijuana).

any kind of help is greatly appriciated,

kind regards


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

hey,. sounds like anxiety ye, maybe dp. nothing like any of my symptoms tho. athough everyone is different. I did have something similiar at the beginning. kind of sounds like brain fog. A little dp ye


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Deff hppd and u probly have dp also


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah sounds like some sort of visual snow or something. The shrinking objects suggests hppd but the sounds like visual snow/ visual stress or something. Its nothing to worry about it will just go away in time if you dont smoke up. I experience all these symptoms (apart from the objects size changing) its nothing to worry about!!


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

just stop smoking it, trust me. its fun being high but the cognitive effects and pyscholgical distortions resulting from it are not wroth it.


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

royakash92 said:


> *ive been to eye doctors, and neurologists, and they say that nothing is wrong with me*, although they gave me a couple of eye drops, and clonazepam.* they say that because i smoked weed, it has changed the way my brain works*, and its going to take time to feel normal again.


You've been very, very lucky with the doctors. They said it perfectly: your brain is just working a little differently. Think of it like an operating system that is running on safe mode instead of on regular mode. That's all there is to it.

There is a really good post about visual distortions in one of the blogs here that explains it: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/222/entry-561-vision-problems-how-anxiety-can-affect-your-eyes/

Some word of advice: the sooner you stop questioning what exactly it is (whether it's HPPD or simply anxiety or just dr or whatever) the better, those questions simply fuel the condition. Just read through the blog post and some recovery stories in the recovery section and you should be good to go. 

Just remember, there's absolutely nothing wrong with you, you're not ill or anything.


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

beefyflamingo said:


> Yeah sounds like some sort of visual snow or something. The shrinking objects suggests hppd but the sounds like visual snow/ visual stress or something. Its nothing to worry about it will just go away in time if you dont smoke up. I experience all these symptoms (apart from the objects size changing) its nothing to worry about!!


its not like things are actually changing size and all that, its that my vision is like same when u get high on weed ! everything seems to pop out, idk, if thats the right way to describe it, but thats what im feeling.


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

gasspanicc said:


> just stop smoking it, trust me. its fun being high but the cognitive effects and pyscholgical distortions resulting from it are not wroth it.


i know now and have stopped, its sad that people realize this only after they do something terrible to themselves


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks for all the info! , can anyone suggest me some pills that will help me go through this ? to reduce the anxiety i suppose.!

thanks


----------

